# Sparkling Dragon Blood?



## Boatboy24 (Mar 11, 2013)

I did a little experiment over the weekend. I had a 1.5L bottle of DB from my current batch that was never stabilized (it's been under airlock). So I added about 4 TBS of table sugar to it and put it into beer bottles, along with the little bit of sediment that was in it. I'll check one on Friday, and will post my results back. I don't expect it to be clear, but if this works, i'll try to take it a step further next time.


----------



## dietz_james (Apr 1, 2013)

Any update on the results?


----------



## jrvernon (Apr 1, 2013)

I tried this about two months ago using 2 tbs of dextrose to one gallon of DB. I personally did not like the taste of it. I used ez-caps and will continue to age this and try again in a few months.


----------



## dietz_james (Apr 1, 2013)

Was it the DB or the carbonation you did not like?


----------



## jrvernon (Apr 1, 2013)

Definitely the carbonation, maybe would not have been as bad if the abv would have been less.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Apr 3, 2013)

No bubbles at all. In fact, my memory may have been wrong and this 'sub batch' may have had sorbate. I thought it had been separated at the time of the sorbate addition, but maybe it was after. I'll definitely try it again though. Oh well. It's still some darn good dragon blood though.


----------



## Julie (Apr 3, 2013)

Have you thought of just kegging a batch?


----------



## Boatboy24 (Apr 3, 2013)

Julie said:


> Have you thought of just kegging a batch?



Almost daily. But I don't have the kegs, or the CO2 system.


----------

